# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Attention Deficit Disorder

## NooB

Does ADD have any effect on dreaming?

----------


## no-Name

Well m- OH LOOK A PUPPY

Hey guys, lets ride bikes.

I'm sure it has just as much change on dreaming as waking life. 
Also depends on how heavy the disorder is.
If it does, you can't really do much about it anyways.

----------


## panta-rei

It really shouldn't be too much of a problem. (Most people can be called "ADHD") The only thing it could affect would be some lucid techniques...

----------


## BigFan

> It really should be too much of a problem. (Most people can be called "ADHD") The only thing it could affect would be some lucid techniques...



I think you meant shouldn't  :tongue2: 

To OP, not 100% sure  :tongue2:

----------


## panta-rei

Oops! 

Thanks, BigFan.  :tongue2:

----------


## Licity

I hate to say this and am knocking on the biggest hunk of wood in history here, but I feel obligated to observe...

I think this is the first thread about ADD/ADHD that does NOT have someone denying the existence of ADD/ADHD in the first three replies. RC time!

----------


## Conquer

Anyone who denies ADD/ADHD hasn't been in highschool and known people with it

----------


## mkcarpen

ADHD itself might not have an effect on dreaming, but the medications prescribed for it definitely do.  They decrease the total time spent in REM sleep, which of course is the sleep stage when most dreaming occurs.

----------

